# invasive ring neck dove



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Been having alot of trouble with these guys scaring the tar of of my chickens so I'll start eating them from now on.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice shot


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice . It's hard to miss with that Sideshooter . :thumbsup:


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> Nice . It's hard to miss with that Sideshooter . :thumbsup:


I think I was so great with it right out of the box because it shares fork measurements with my scorpion


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Eating a pest species makes taking one doubly nice.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Charles said:


> Good shooting! Eating a pest species makes taking one doubly nice.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Sweet taste of a good deed


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

What size ammo did you use ?

wll


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

wll said:


> What size ammo did you use ?
> 
> wll


10 mil lead I use that size for all my hunting go's good with my band setup


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice shooting bud!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Emitto said:


> Nice shooting bud!


 Thank man


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

What model SS is that? I would make one if there is a template available!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot!

We have a lot of those Eurasian doves here but I don't have any chickens. lol


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Glad to have the these Eurasian Ring Necks. Gives a hunter more game, more choice. And their BIG!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> What model SS is that? I would make one if there is a template available!


It's bill hays side shooter I'm not sure if there is a template shared fpr thos one I know there is one fpr the boy scout and they are very similar


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Glad to have the these Eurasian Ring Necks. Gives a hunter more game, more choice. And their BIG!


Right!! Like who wants to hunt those tiny mourning doves when you have these godzillas


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> SonoftheRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to have the these Eurasian Ring Necks. Gives a hunter more game, more choice. And their BIG!
> ...


 they good to eat and where I am at plenty of them.


----------

